# Java Fern Help (Bury or not)



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi,

I just recently (yesterday) put a whole bunch of plants in my 150 gallon frontosa tank. The floor is covered with 2" of eco-complete. 

I was wondering if java ferns are able to be put into the gravel just enough so that they stay there. The areas I want some of them wouldn't look good if I randomly attached them to rocks. If their leaves take nutrients out of the water column then would the roots not be able to still grow? 

Is the only way to keep them down is to tie them to rocks with fishing line?

Thanks for the help


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

u can bury a few of the plack thread roots but if u bury the rhizome it will rot and your plant will die


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

As long as a good portion of the rizhome is above substrate, it will be good.

I believe the buried portion may rot eventually. (someone please correct me if I am wrong)


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

is best tied to wood or rocks...


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

the rhizome will rot when completely buried, with larger grade gravels the rhizome itself can be partically buried as light still gets to it. But its pretty easy to plant in gravel with the rhizome fully (or mostly) above substrate, as the roots that are buried will hold it in place. Most say it grows slower in the substrate vs on wood or rocks, but thats mostly due to less PAR reaching the rhizome (lower in the tank than if on dirftwood). I grow all my anubias with the rhizomes sitting on the substrate.

People make the assumption it needs to be on a rock or driftwood and that substrate = bad, but in reality, you are just ignoring a feature of the plant, the ability to grow great and not be planted.


----------

